# Oneball Jay Glow-wax



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

I was practicing S carves and looking at them from the lift to see how good they were and was wondering if there was a way to highlight them to stand out. Then I read your post and was like these kind of products exists? I got to give you props for trying it but it sounds like a messy situation. If I do try it, I would only rub on wax the edges and not the entire base


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

That sounds... really really gay, what's the point of glowing wax that ruins the ride of the board?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> That sounds... really really gay, what's the point of glowing wax that ruins the ride of the board?


x2. And apparently its great for getting on your outerwear & car. Sounds great...


----------

